# 2010 Brute 750 PCV Maps?



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

Sup everyone new here to the forums hoping yall could share some knowledge with me.

I ordered a power commander V and full muzzy exhaust for my 2010 Brute 750. My question is are there any differences in the fuel injection or motor from the 2008 Brute to the 2010? The only map for the power commander I can find for my configuration (K&N air filter & full muzzy exhaust) is for the 2008 Brute 750 and PCIII.

Will that map work fine with my 2010 Brute and PCV or will there be any issues anyone can think of?

Thanks!


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I just ordered a pcv this Monday and I had the same questions about pcv maps. There are plenty for the pcIII but none for the pcv. I went to powercommanders site and downloaded the software and manuals. The software says that you cant upload pcIII files into a pcv. The PC site only has 2 maps for the pcv, the 0 map, and the stock map. It turns out that the vendor, fuelmotousa sells the powercommanders and will create and install custom maps for you. I bought mine from fuelmoto and gave them the specs in my signature. The guy emailed me and said no problem, he will have a good map installed. I also bought the autotuner module, so I wont need maps, but I wanted one anyway to test with. Still waiting on delivery...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lucky lucky. i wonder why the PCV is 09 and up. 
What exact reason is there?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would just get it tuned on a wideband....that way you know its perfect. Where do you live?


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

So i have been looking into getting a PC3 and having my bike tuned on a wideband but i am having trouble finding somewhere even halfway reasonable driving distance from me to get it done. Most places around me act like I am stupid when i ask if they can tune my bike on a wideband. i guess all they wanna do is change oil and adjust valves and rob people with fees associated with general maintenance. Does anyone know of a place that can tune and is knowledgable, that is anywhere close to SW VA? Or even how I can find a place around me?


----------



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm pretty well stuck doing everything myself actualy since I live way up north in Ontario, the closest Kawi shop or any small engine performance shop for that matter is about 500 miles from me. I talked with the Kawi mechanic at the shop I bought the machine and he's telling me the PCIII map should work as it would normally even with the PCV.

As for the reason the PCV is for '09 and up I have no idea, from what I've read and what the Kawi dealer has told me nothings changed from the '08 model.

Guess we'll see on Monday when I drive in and pick up the goods, hopefully it runs well and I don't blow up a new machine. ;-\


----------



## GermanBrute (Feb 17, 2010)

I have the PCV in my 08 Brute Force. Works fine. Ýou can download a PC 3 Map and write the Throttle Position in the PCV Map. The difference between 3 and 5 is, that the PCV has 10 Throttle Positions and the PC3 has 9. But thats no Problem


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

15brute said:


> So i have been looking into getting a PC3 and having my bike tuned on a wideband but i am having trouble finding somewhere even halfway reasonable driving distance from me to get it done. Most places around me act like I am stupid when i ask if they can tune my bike on a wideband. i guess all they wanna do is change oil and adjust valves and rob people with fees associated with general maintenance. Does anyone know of a place that can tune and is knowledgable, that is anywhere close to SW VA? Or even how I can find a place around me?


 
here's how you can find a tuning location near your location:
http://www.powercommander.com/powercommander/TuningCenters/Default.aspx?State=Virginia


or use this page and put in yer zip http://www.powercommander.com/cgi-bin/pczip.cgi
it'll tell you what services are available and how far it is from you.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

15brute said:


> So i have been looking into getting a PC3 and having my bike tuned on a wideband but i am having trouble finding somewhere even halfway reasonable driving distance from me to get it done. Most places around me act like I am stupid when i ask if they can tune my bike on a wideband. i guess all they wanna do is change oil and adjust valves and rob people with fees associated with general maintenance. Does anyone know of a place that can tune and is knowledgable, that is anywhere close to SW VA? Or even how I can find a place around me?


 
here's how you can find a tuning location near your location:
http://www.powercommander.com/powercommander/TuningCenters/Default.aspx


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks phree I've been looking for a place and now I have it.


----------

